# Plant Engineers - Sponsorship



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Our partner has new positions available in regional Australian locations and are offering 457 visa sponsorship for experienced and qualified Plant Engineers.

*REQUIREMENTS:*

- Must have relevant engineering qualifications

- Must have experience working as a plant engineer, preferably in a food or packaging environment, however, will consider all applications with strong experience within manufacturing

- Must have IELTS scores available (or at least booked to sit exams)

This is a great opportunity for those looking to come to Australia permanently with employment.

*BENEFITS:*

- 457 visa sponsorship offered

- Opportunity to obtain PR after 2 years

- Relocation expenses covered by the company

*APPLICATIONS*:

European/UK/Irish/US/Canada/South African qualified candidates are most welcome to apply. Please forward your CV voa our web site.

*Paramount Resourcing*


----------

